# My home theater project



## tonyvdb

Hi everyone, I just bought a house and started setting up my home theater in the basement.
I decided that going the paint on screen was my best option and that way I could get the 96" diagonal size I wanted without breaking the bank. Buying the exspencive screen paint was a no go so I did some research including looking at the info on this site and found it to be great. I went with the Bahr "silver screen" paint option. and am thrilled with the results.
This is how it looked at the beginning of the project just after moving in. I built a wall at the back for the projection screen that I would paint on.








Half way done.








Almost finished.








The ceiling is made up of 40 4'x4' "tectum" panels that are used to prevent sound transfer and the right wall is drywall on the lower half and carpet underlay on the top half with insulation behind the entire wall. The basement theater is 15' wide and 35' long and has a 9' ceiling.
I set up my Audio control 3rd octave eq's and ran a pink noise test signal using a 3rd octave spectrum annaliser with mic. and found the room to be very flat in response with just some very minor dips an peaks in the eq's after setting them up properly to flatten the rooms sound.


----------



## salvasol

Nice room :T:T

What are you planning to do with the doorway in the left side of the screen??? ...:scratchhead::scratchhead:

I had the same in my room, but what I did is to paint it black so it match with the front wall and the light won't distract .... :yes::yes::yes:

Good luck .... hopefully you will start enjoying your HT soon ....:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## tonyvdb

salvasol said:


> Nice room :T:T
> 
> What are you planning to do with the doorway in the left side of the screen???


Thanks, 
It will be a door that when closed will be flush with the wall and wont be noticeable.


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> ..It will be a door that when closed will be flush with the wall and wont be noticeable.


Nice !!!

What kind of carpet are you using??? .... something special???

I have something similar to your room ... but in my case, the accoustic carpet is at the bottom and drywall on the top ... I'm also using four 2' x 2' panels ... :yes::yes::yes:

I think the sound is good ... I'm planning someday to use REW to measure it ....but ..:dontknow::dontknow: .. when ....


----------



## tonyvdb

I'm using low pile carpet with two layers of underlay on the floor so its good and soft. On the wall I'm using black foam underlay available at The Home Depot, its a bit pricy at $35 for a 10' roll but looks really good as you can see in the photo.


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> .... On the wall I'm using black foam underlay available at The Home Depot, its a bit pricy at $35 for a 10' roll but looks really good as you can see in the photo.


Did you purchased the carpet already???? .... if not, take a look in this place 

http://www.acousticalsolutions.com/products/fabrics/crosspoint_fabrics.asp

this is what I got for my HT ... is not cheap, but I liked because is not like the regular carpet ..:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, I have already bought it but the link you sent looks like nice stuff. May have to get some later down the road. Thanks.


----------



## Fred33

Very good size room. Looks like you have done a lot of work. I like the double TV setup, one for gaming and the other screen for movies. Very cool.


----------



## Scuba Diver

:TIt looks like it is coming along really well. Have you made anymore progress? 
Do post more pictures when you complete your room.


----------



## tonyvdb

Well after a little break from renovating I have gotten my theater room to this point.










I still need to install some new track lighting and some recesed lighting as well as build a pony wall behind the two sofas but it sounds and looks farly good in my opinion.

The area behind the listening position is where we have the computers and play area for the kids.
There is a area the same size on the other side of the left wall that has been split up into a storage room, bedroom, full bathroom and laundry room. 

Now I can relax for the Christmas season :jump:


----------



## Scuba Diver

It looks like its movie time! The painted door definitely helps. Enjoy.


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, its September '08 and this is where we are with the home theater room. I will be building a riser sometime in the next few weeks and a half wall with counter on the back of the riser so people can sit behind it on stools and eat or drink and still enjoy the movie.


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, its a long time since I updated this post, Here is a few more of the recent riser that I built and the 32" Viewsonic LCD TV that we placed in the corner next to the screen.


----------



## Prof.

It looks a nice cosy set up Tony..:T

Do you get much reflection off that ceiling?


----------



## tonyvdb

Nothing that I have noticed. The ceiling is made of a string and some sort of cement mixture that is a flat non reflective texture and has acoustic absorbing properties. The black is called quash and is a great lower mid bass frequeny trap.


----------



## Prof.

What an unusual mix of materials for a ceiling!..
It sounds good if you're getting some acoustic value with it..


----------



## tonyvdb

I used REW a few weeks ago and its made the room really flat I was actually surprised how good it was.


----------



## mechman

Looks like you've kept updating it over the years. Looks good Tony! I like the new riser. What's next?


----------



## tonyvdb

mechman said:


> Looks like you've kept updating it over the years. Looks good Tony! I like the new riser. What's next?


Thanks Mech. I hoping to update my Projector to a Sanyo Z4 from a Z2 within the next week or so.


----------



## Jon Liu

That is a great setup Tony! Thanks for the update. I'm also digging the "small" monitor off to the side, as well! I did something similar back when I had my projector set up. I like not having to use the projector ALL the time.


----------



## tonyvdb

Jon Liu said:


> That is a great setup Tony! Thanks for the update. I'm also digging the "small" monitor off to the side, as well! I did something similar back when I had my projector set up. I like not having to use the projector ALL the time.


Thanks Jon, Our kids (5 Girls) watch TV and play N64 games on the 32" LCD so its a bit of a duel purpose room.


----------



## MrDave

That 32" looks like a computer monitor. So small in comparison.

Good work.


----------



## recruit

Great room Tony :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, after some recovery time after my wife's passing I finished the theatre room (or at least built the back wall so it looks finished) these projects never really are finished are they 










The screen is soon to be replaced (this week) with a new fixed 110" 2,35:1 screen. 










The rear wall really makes the room look finished and I added new wall sconces for lighting and the rear window makes it look like there is a rear projection room like in the theater. (yes maybe a bit tacky but I like it LOL)


----------



## Prof.

tonyvdb said:


> these projects never really are finished are they


You got that right! 



> The screen is soon to be replaced (this week) with a new fixed 110" 2,35:1 screen.


Very nice!! That will make a BIG difference! :T 





> The rear wall really makes the room look finished and I added new wall sconces for lighting and the rear window makes it look like there is a rear projection room like in the theater. (yes maybe a bit tacky but I like it LOL)


Neat idea! :T


----------



## Prof.

+1..


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks guys, insulation is now done in the wall cavities and drywall is going up as I type.
On a side note one bag of "safe n sound" does not go very far, good thing I bought two LOL


----------



## JQueen

Very nicely done Tony ..looks awesome!


----------



## moparz10

Nice work tony :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Here is another photo of todays work
There is still a 10ft section to the left that still has to come down and drywalled however it has a strange bulkhead that covers a vent stack for the furnace and I need to re rout that before I can do it and given its winter I will wait till it warms up outside as it will take a few hrs to do that vent correctly.


----------



## Prof.

Yes you're right Tony..I should have moved them before..
I've now moved all current posts to "Home Theater Design and Construction"


----------

